

Ask HN: Any good tutorials on iOS geofences? - sunnynagra

Hi, I am trying to implement geofences into an app I am working on.  We are able to implement geofences but we can not get it to be very reliable and it kills a lot of battery.  Are there any good write-ups on a good implementation of geofencing in iOS?
======
smcguinness
<https://developers.geoloqi.com/features/geofencing>

~~~
sunnynagra
Thanks for this, but this was not really what I was looking for. I already
have all my server implementation done and all coding for the geofences is
pretty much done, I just need a way of making it more efficient. There is not
point in signing up for a monthly service when 90% of the stuff the service
provides is already done by me.

Are there really so few docs out there about efficiently coding for geofences?

~~~
smcguinness
They seem to have created what they call "profiles" which allow for less
battery usage based on what data needs to be gathered.

You might also go and reach out to some of the fitness apps like RunKeeper and
MapMyRun to see how they are handling their real-time geo pushes without
killing the battery. Good luck.

